# Wie kann ich Krähen als "Wachhunde" kriegen?



## misudapi (15. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,
wir als Brieftaubenzüchter haben ein "kleines" Problem. Diese Problem bring mich auf eine blöde Idee. Um das zu verstehen muß ich etwas aushohlen.
Mehrere Raubvögel versuchen und schaffen es auch, unsere ganz junge Nachzucht von Dach des Taubenschlages im Garten zu schlagen bzw in der nähere Umgebung. Die traurigen Augen meines Mannes und die der überlebenden Tauben lassen mein Herz einfach bluten. 
Ihr kömmt das mit Sicherheit verstehen, wie man sich dabei fühlt, denn die meisten von euch kennen das       ( __ Reiher und Fisch).
Jetzt haben wir hier auch noch Krähen, die ja wie bekannt, die Raubvögel aus ihren Nestrevier vertreiben. Das haben wir letzte Woche noch selbst gesehen.
Jetzt kommt meine Schnapsidee.
Wie schaffe ich es, das die Krähen ihr Nest direkt in der Nähe bauen?
Stimmt es, das die dann  im Umkreis von ca.100m  ihr Beutetiere in Ruhe lassen? Sprich, auch selbst nicht an unsere Jungtauben gehen. (Das wurde auch schon von anderen Taubenzüchtern beobachtet und das befürchete auch mein GöGa)
Würde es reichen wenn wir sie nur anfüttern, oder teilen die Krächen sich dann das Revier mit den Raubvögeln?

Der Pfingststurm  letztes Jahr hat hier mehrere große Bäume regelrecht weggeknickt, so dass das alte Nest weg ist.
Also wißt ihr was ich tun kann damit meine Schnapsidee Wirklichkeit wird. 
Das Ziel ist ja eine* natürliche Abwehr *gegen die Raubvögel zu bekommen.

Vorschläge die zum Tot der Habichte und co. führen, sind überhaupt keinen Altenative und auch nicht erwünscht.
Mir geht es wirklich darum, die Krähen dazu zu bringen unser Garten als ihr zu schützendes Revier zu betrachten.
Hier steckt so viel Erfahrung im Forum, da könnt ihr mir doch sicher helfen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## koile (15. März 2015)

Hallo Susanne, 
Vorschläge die zum tot von Habicht und co  führen ,        kann und will ich Dir nicht geben.

Da diese Tiere die gleiche Berechtigungen zu leben , die Du für Eure Tauben forderst. 

So wie Du gegen Habicht und co Wetterst , gibt es auch genug Menschen denen Tauben ein rotes Tuch
bedeuten. 

Ich kann Dir aber sagen , das ich meine Krähen regelmäßig Fütter, und sobald ein Fressfeind in die nähe
des Krähenrevier kommt , steigen sie auf und Attackieren ihn.


----------



## Tanny (15. März 2015)

Hallo Susanne, 

ich habe eine ganze Saatkrähenkolonie und ein Rabenkrähenpärchen. 

Die halten alles direkt über dem Hof greifvogelfrei. 

Ab und an traut sich zwar mal ein Bussard oder ein Milan, direkt über den Hof zu __ fliegen und nicht über den 
Koppeln zu bleiben, aber dann ist sofort Krähenalarm und es ist ein riesen Schauspiel am 
Himmel, wenn man sieht, wie die Krähen auf den Greifvogel losgehen. 

Der flüchtet dann auch ziemlich schnell. 

Der Sperber wird zwar auch von den Krähen angegriffen, den stört das aber wenig. 
Er krakehlt dann und nistet trotzdem weiter in unmittelbarer Nähe der Krähenkolonie. 

Die Krähen sind weniger wegen des Futters hierher gezogen, sondern wegen der hohen Bäume. 
Ohne die wären sie auch mit Fütterung nicht hier. 

Ich habe im Sommer hier ja die Hühnerküken frei laufen - da hat es mit den Krähen nie echten Ärger gegeben, 
obwohl sie durchaus ein Auge auf die Küken (solange sie ganz klein sind) geworfen haben - die Henne 
hat den Krähen immer ganz schnell ganz unmißvertändlich klar gemacht, dass ihre Küken passe´sind. 

Insofern: bisher habe ich noch kein Küken an Greifvögel oder Krähen verloren - lediglich eines an meinen Dackel 

Der Sperber allerdings schafft es hier öfter, Singvögel zu erwischen - trotz der Krähen. 

Versuch es doch mit dem "Krähen ranfüttern". 

Wenn es gegen die Greifvögel hilft und die Krähen aber zur Gefahr für die Tauben werden, dann musst Du noch 
ein paar verteidigungsfreudige Hühner anschaffen - die Wildtauben laufen immer gerne zwischen unseren Hühnern 
übers Grundstück......vermutlich, weil es ihnen SIcherheit gibt?

  

LG
Kirstin


----------



## misudapi (15. März 2015)

Hallo
@koile  Tötnungsvorschläge wollte ich wirklich nicht hören. Das hatte ich aber unmissverständlich geschrieben.
Da gibt es auch keine Discussion darüber, denn haben wir beide die* gleiche* Meinung!
Deswegen werde ich sogar bei den Brieftaubenzüchter schief angeschaut, da ich diese schönen majestätischen Vögel bewundere.

Um vielleicht noch das mit den Tauben zu erklären. Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um irgend welche Wild- oder Ziertauben die auf unseren Grundstück zufällig rumlaufen. Diese Tauben sind Hochleistungtiere die ganze Jahr über mit den besten Mittel (Training und Futter, sowie regelmäßige Kontrollen bein Tierarzt um eine Gesunderhaltung zu gewährleisten) gehalten werden. Stundenweise kontrollierte Trainingflüge  ........usw. 
Das so ein Jungtier nicht unter einen dreistelligen Betrag zu bekommen ist, ist auch noch so eine Sache. Da steck auf jeden Fall ganz  ganz, ganz viel Herzblut drin.

Wir glauben zu beobachten das die Krähen eine neues Nest brauchen. Der Pfingst-Strum hat nur noch 5 hohe __ Tannen stehen lassen.


Kirstin, 
du schreibst das die Krähen die hohen Bäume brauchen. Bauen die ihr Nest selber oder kann man da, wie bei Storchen, was passendes hinpacken.

Weis einer von euch ob gutes Anfüttern die Tiere davon "überzeugt" das neue Nest in diesen Tannen  zu bauen. 
Und wenn füttern, was?

Ich weis, sich da rein zu denken ist nicht einfach.  Aber es wäre einen schöne Lösung wenn die Krähen den Wachschutz übernehmen.
Bei Kristin hat es doch auch geklappt.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## koile (15. März 2015)

Ich kann Dir aber sagen , das ich meine Krähen regelmäßig Fütter, und sobald ein Fressfeind in die nähe
des Krähenrevier kommt , steigen sie auf und Attackieren ihn.

Wie Du einen Wachdienst kekommst,
auch davon habe ich geschrieben.


----------



## Tanny (15. März 2015)

Hallo Susanne,

also ob Du ihnen Nester anbieten kannst, weiss ich nicht.
Da würde ich mal einen Vogelspezialisten vom NABU Deutschland direkt anmailen und nachfragen.
( Lars Lachmann [Lars.Lachmann@nabu.de] )

Auf jeden Fall bevorzugen sie Plätze in hohen Bäumen, wo sie viele Nester (Kolonie) nahe beieinander
anlegen können.

Als Futter funktioniert bei Krähen so gut wie alles.

Bei mir sind sie verrückt nach dem normalen Vogelfutter und vor allem nach den Meisenknödeln!
(aber bitte solche ohne Netz - die Krähen reißen die kompletten Netze mit Knödel ab und können sich mit dem
Plastikmüll, den sie ja dann mit an die Brut verfüttern, umbringen. )

Viel Erfolg mit dem Krähentraining 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## der_odo (15. März 2015)

Hi,

zufüttern ist wohl die beste Taktik. So ein Gebiet wird dann auch gerne verteidigt. Neben Meisenknödel gibt es auch Sonnenknödel. Die enthalten weniger Fett und Körner sondern mehr Insekten, etc. Nur wegen der Sommerknödel kommt jedes Jahr ein Eichelheer-Paar in unseren Garten, zusammen mit dem eigenen Nachwuchs. Die Futtern dann zu viert oder fünft 1-2 Knödel in ein paar Minuten auf...


----------



## laolamia (15. März 2015)

hallo,

ich fütter immer mit halben wallnuessen, sie kommen und fressen aber nester bauen sie hier nicht. die bäume sind nicht hoch genug.


gruss marco


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2015)

Moin

anfüttern ist gut ,
Krähenfutter was keine Raubvögel anlockt sind "vorzugsweise halbierte" __ Walnüsse ,
noch lieber werden Erdnüsse (mit Schale) genommen


gern auch Taubeneier , meine bekommen zur allgemeinen Belustigung ...... auch mal ein Hühnerei .

die Futterstelle sollte gut sichtbar etwas erhöht und gut an-und abfliegbar sein
eine gewisse Regelmäßigkeit , Zurückhaltung und eine freundliche immer gleiche Ansprache sind von Vorteil

wie Ihr Euch anstellt Krähennester zu instalieren , fällt mir schwer vorzustellen  
das sind Zweig-Flechtwerke in der Spitze von strategisch günstig stehenden hohen Bäumen ......
wer Kran oder Hebebühne dabei hat ........ kann einen Weidenkorb ohne Henkel gaaanz ganz oben,(>10m)  sturmsicher !!!! anbringen
Bestehende Nester werden gern okkupiert oder wieder besetzt .

mfG


----------



## misudapi (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für die Vorschläge, mit solchen Infos kann ich meiner Schnapsidee Nahrung geben!!

Kirstin,
die Mail-Adresse werde ich anschreiben, mal sehen ob eine Antwort kommt.

Denn Tip von euch mit den Wallnüssen ist gut. Ich klau sie einfach meinen Mann. Erdnüsse haben wir auch schon (aber ohne Schale) für die Tauben.
Das Futter könnten wir auf dem Dach von Jungtierschlag legen. Da kommen alle ohne Anstrengung dran( auch Schwiegervater mit seinen Armen) und der Platz ist leicht an zu __ fliegen.
Ansonsten die Vögel wie die Brieftauben behandeln( lieb, freundlich ,ruhig). Das dürfte gar nicht so schwer werden.

Gut ich würde sagen das wir ab und zu ein Paar Taubeneier übrig haben (ein bis zweimal im Jahr), aber so auslegen......? Gehen die Krähen dann nicht irgendwann im Schlag und schauen den Tauben unter dem "Röckchen"? Werden Eier auch gekocht und geviertelt gefressen? 

Ach Karsten, 
du hast nicht genug "Kopfkino" um dir vor zustellen, wie wir versuchen Krähennester in diese Bäume rein zu bekonnen  .
 Ich auch nich!
Da hilft auch nicht das Wissen das ich alte Schab... mit 1,80m Länge und reichlich Hüftgold in den Baum hoch müsste, da mein Mann nicht schwindelfrei ist.
Am Ende müßte mein Sohn die Kollegen von der freiwilligen Feuerwehr mit Krahn anrufen,weil sich die Spitze unter meinen Gewicht sich zur Seite meigt und ......
  Schluß!    Aus!  genug des Kopfkinos!!!.



Um noch mal auf die Krähenkonditionierung zu kommen.

Es ist das Ziel , das die Krähen dann kommen und nach Futter suchen wenn wir die Tauben fliegen lassen. Wenn wir unsere Lieblinge wieder reinholen dann gibts Leckeres für den Wachdienst.
Aber wie die Tiere dazu kriegen?
Erst anfüttern und jedesmal vorher flöten als Signal. Tauben raus und dann noch mal was leckers hinlegen. Oder wie komme ich zum Ziel??

Oh man, das ist wirklich ne Schnapsidee

Gruß Susanne
P.S. Karsten 
die Fotos sind der Hit!!!


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2015)

Nachtrag

Luftkämpfe führen Rabenvögel gegen Greifvögel nur um Gefahren für ihren Nachwuchs abzuwehren
also
Herbst und Winter ignorieren sie sich eher
mfG



 


Unfug ?

Technik


----------



## Tanny (16. März 2015)

karsten. schrieb:


> Herbst und Winter ignorieren sie sich eher


......Karsten, das hast Du aber meinen Krähen noch nicht erzählt, oder? 

...bei mir werden auch im Winter Bussarde von den hohnen Bäumen verjagt.

@Susanne

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Krähen noch eher die __ Birke als die __ Tannen auswählen....

Was das Ankonditionieren anbelangt:
Wenn Du zum Tauben raus lassen eine feste Zeit hast, dann gewöhnen die Krähen sich auch ganz schnell an diesen Rythmus.

Aber ich bin sicher, sie lassen sich auch problemlos auf eine Hundepfeiffe konditionieren 

Wenn Du auf Pfiff konditionierst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Pfeiffe verwenden und nicht selbst pfeiffen,
damit Du Dich als Rufer und Leckerliverteiler auch vertreten lassen kannst, wenn Du mal weg bist.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## der_odo (16. März 2015)

Hallo.
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob Krähen das vertragen, aber bei Krummschnäblern besteht immer die Gefahr von Aspergilose, wenn man Nüsse mit Schale verfüttert. Insbesondere bei Erdnüssen. 
Einmal eingefangen, hat der Vogel dauerhaft Probleme. 
Wir verfüttern nur geröstete und ungesalzene Erdnüsse aus dem Supermarkt.


----------



## misudapi (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

 Karsten
uns würdes es im Frühjahr reichen, wenn die Jungtiere kaum oder nur ungeschickt  den Angreifern wegfliegen können.
Später __ fliegen diese Tiere ja mehrere hunderte Kilometer ohne "Wachdienst" und müßen dort vielleicht auch Raubvögel ausweichen.
Im Winter werden unsere Tauben auch nicht wegen den Raubvögeln raus gelassen. Die Züchter die das machen klagen über hohe Verlustraten.

Gestern hatte der Sperber wieder versucht eins unsere Jungtiere zu bekommen. Mein Schwiegervater klatschte laut in den Händen um das Tier zu verscheuchen. Es flog in der Richtung der __ Birke auf denen zufällig 9-11 Krähen saßen. Diese flogen auf und versammelten sich über den Sperber und griffen ihn aber nicht an.  Unsere Jungtauben wurden aber auch nicht mehr angegriffen. Diesen natürlichen Effekt will ich sichern oder verstärken.

 Kirsten
ja du hast recht, die Krähen sitzen sehr viel in den __ Birken nachdem die ganz hohen __ Tannen von Pfingst-Sturm weggeblasen wurden.

Christian
ich war jahrelang erflogreich  auf Krummschäbel-Austellungen. Das Problem mit der Aspergilose ist mir bekannt, ganz ganz bitter bekannt!!!

Die Erdnüsse, die wir vorhaben hinzulegen, bekommen die Brieftauben, die sind also auch geröstet. Weiter habe ich vor z.B. Äpfel, Brotkanten und Knäppchen hinzulegen. Kartoffeln und Gemüse die von Mittagessen übrig bleiben. Mein Bruder schlägt Fleischwurst vor!?! Aber ist das nicht zu salzig?

Das wir jetzt am Anfang erst mal mehr "Leckerlies" füttern um sie an zu locken ist klar. Aber wenn das Ganze dann zum festen Ritual gehört kann ich doch bestimmt noch mehr aus der Küche verfüttern. Hab ihr da noch Vorschläge?  Nach den ersten netzlosen Meisenknödeln hab ich schon Ausschau gehalten.
Die ersten Brotkrumen kommen nach den Freiflug der Tauben  heute auch schon aufs Dach und sollen bis zum morgigen Freiflug stehen bleiben.
Hoffendlich klappt das.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## karsten. (17. März 2015)

Hallo

Wurst ist tabu 
als besonderes Leckerlie gilt auch noch frolic 
ist sicherlich kein Gesundfutter für Krähen , probieren würde ich´s trotzdem
kenne ich allerdings nur vom Hörensagen
( das bekommen schon meine Hunde nicht )

mfG


----------



## jolantha (18. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> Wenn Du zum Tauben raus lassen eine feste Zeit hast, dann gewöhnen die Krähen sich auch ganz schnell an diesen Rythmus.



Tanny, aber auch der Habicht gewöhnt sich an Futterzeiten. 
Im Winter, wenn unsere Tauben so gegen 10 Uhr rausgelassen wurden, konntest Du aber auch genau sehen, daß 2 oder 3 Habichte pünktlich
im angrenzenden Wäldchen warteten, um sich ihr Frühstück zu holen . 
Natürlich blieben die Tauben dann drin.


----------



## Vera44 (18. März 2015)

Hallo,
wir haben auch 3 Raben die den Luftraum "sauber" halten. Ein Päärchen und den Nachwuchs den sie scheinbar nicht los werden. Wir wohnen direkt am Wald somit sind Greifvögel keine Seltenheit. Aber auch die Langbeine trauen sich wegen der Raben und der Gänse nicht an den Teich.
Die Raben warten jeden morgen auf frisches/trockendes Brot das  sie sich mit den Gänsen teilen. Ich bin froh dass wir sie haben.

Die Stollenreste waren auch weg


----------



## Tottoabs (18. März 2015)

Also mein hässlicher Plastik Rabe hat mir bei den Stockenten geholfen........


----------



## misudapi (18. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe heute keine guten Nachrichten. Der Sperber hat Nachmittag ein Jungtier erwischt. 
Es war kein Rabe in Sicht. Obwohl einer seit kurzer Zeit in Nachtbars Garten die __ Birke für den Nestbau plündert( Luftlinie ca 20 m ?!?). Jedes mal mit lauter Ankündigung. 
Die Futterschale ist gut sichtbar angebracht. Der Vogel kann es von den Baum aus sehr deutlich sehen( oder der braucht ´ne Brille). Ich habe auch schon ein paar mal daran geklopft und geflötet.
Jedes mal schaut er mich an, dabei dreht er den Kopf nach schräg unten. Dann kommt Geschrei ( vielleicht lacht er mich ja auch aus) und fliegt aber in der anderen Richtung weg, als in der, wo ich das Nest vermute.

Wir haben auch noch eine Eulefigur auf den Jungtierschlag. Liegt es daran, das die Tiere einfach nicht runter kommen. Oder bin ich zu ungeduldig?


Gruß Susanne


----------



## misudapi (18. März 2015)

Hallo Totto,
wir haben einen Eulefigur  um die Raubvögel zu verwirren, ebenso eine Signalleuchte, die angeschaltet wird wenn die Tauen raus kommen.
Aber das wirkt alles nur kurze Zeit, bis die Tiere sich daran gewöhnt haben.
*Du kannst die Natur einfach nicht überlisten*.
Hoffendlich klappt es mit der Natur.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2015)

Susanne, 
das wundert mich ja nun doch ein bißchen, wer hat denn jetzt schon Jungtauben __ fliegen ? 
Oder macht Ihr Winterzucht ? 
Wenn, dann ist es das Sperberweibchen, warte, bis es brütet, denn das Männchen ist zu klein, und schafft keine
Taube. 
Wir haben unsere Tauben erst gegen Mittag rausgelassen, dann haben die meisten Flugräuber ihr Frühstück schon hinter sich .


----------



## misudapi (19. März 2015)

Hallo Jolantha,

ja, mein Mann macht schon lange nur noch Winterzuchten. Er will, wenn die Witwerschaft anfängt, sich nur noch auf diese konzetrieren. 
Ich finde das auch gut, da er Weitstrecke schickt und keine RV-Tauben mehr hat. Die Jungtiere sind bei den Flügen dann schon weiter im Wachstum und das Immunsysthen ist auch besser entwickelt.
Vorgestern hatte er die zweite Rutsche abgesetzt.     Süß!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## misudapi (19. März 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wir haben unsere Tauben erst gegen Mittag rausgelassen, dann haben die meisten Flugräuber ihr Frühstück schon hinter sich .


Das haben wir auch schon hinter uns. Bringt nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Vera44 (19. März 2015)

Hallo!
Ein bißchen Geduld mußt Du schon haben. Und die Raben gewöhnen sich an eine regelmäßige Fütterung. Dann werden sie auch dafür sorgen dass kein anderer Vogel - Raubvogel den Futterplatz streitig macht.
Viel Glück!


----------



## Tanny (19. März 2015)

Hallo Susanne,
 das tut mir sehr leid um Euer Täubchen.....

Was mir gerade so einfällt:
ich habe ja Hühner und die wilden Tauben (Türkentauben, Ringelt_auben) _halten sich gerne zwischen den
Hühnern auf, weil diese sehr wachsam sind, was Feinde von oben oder unten anbelangt.

Nun könnte meine Hühnerrasse sich nicht gegen einen Habicht zur Wehr setzen
(sie würden sich eher rechtzeitig in Deckung begeben),
aber es gibt ja auch andere Rassen.
Ich denke da so an Kämpfer z.B. (Shamo oder Malaien).
Ich bin sicher, die lassen sich von einem Habicht nicht mal so eben angreifen.
Vielleicht solltest Du mal in diese Richtung recherchieren, ob man eventuell eine kleine Hühnergruppe
mit den Tauben leben lassen kann, so dass die Tauben sich auch an den Hühnern orientieren lernen
oder in der Hühnergruppe Schutz suchen?

Ist nur eine Theorie von mir ....aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man Hühner mit Tauben vergesellschaftet bekommt
und dann hättet ihr Eure "Bewacher" - da müsste man eben nur die Hühnerrasse finden, die einem Habicht gewachsen ist.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

Tanny schrieb:


> aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man Hühner mit Tauben vergesellschaftet bekommt



Kirstin,
sowas macht ein Brieftaubezüchter in den seltensten Fällen. 
Da Hühner z. B . Kokzidienträger sind, und eine Brieftaube komplett gegen alle Viren und Bakterien durchgeimpft ist, 
ist das Risiko einer Infektion trotzdem noch zu groß. 
Deshalb bleiben andere Geflügelsorten und Brieftauben meistens stren getrennt .


----------



## bekamax (20. März 2015)

Hallo Anne,
ich hab KEINE Ahnung, lese aber interessiert mit. (Weil hier sehr viele Krähen und Elstern sind.)

Drum die sicher ganz blöde Frage: Warum sind Krähen OK, Hühner aber nicht???
Hühner könnte man ja doch insofern "unter Kontrolle halten" als man auch sie impfen könnte.


----------



## Tanny (20. März 2015)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da Hühner z. B . Kokzidienträger sind, und eine Brieftaube komplett gegen alle Viren und Bakterien durchgeimpft ist,
> ist das Risiko einer Infektion trotzdem noch zu groß.
> Deshalb bleiben andere Geflügelsorten und Brieftauben meistens stren getrennt .



...wie macht ihr das denn, wenn die Tauben auf einem Flug sind? 
Da kann doch kein Mensch verhindern, dass sie irgendwo unter Hühnern landen? 

Ich weiss aus dem Hühnerforum, dass da auch viele mit Kokzidien und ich weiss nicht was alles 
kämpfen.
Ich habe da noch nie Probleme gehabt....und auch noch nie was geimpft diesbezüglich. 
Und die verwilderten Tauben sowie die Wildtauben hier leben offenbar auch alle noch. 

Ich vermute mal, dass es sich mit Vögeln genau so verhält, wie mit Menschen: 
je abgeschotteter von natürlichen, äußeren Einflüssen ein Organismus gehalten wird, 
desto anfälliger ist er dann BEI Kontakt für die Krankheiten, weil das Immunsystem immer unterfordrt ist. 

Ich kenne mich mit Tauben nicht aus, insofern weiss ich nicht, was das größere Problem darstellt: 
das Kokzidiose Risiko, wenn man mit eigenen Hühnern vergesellschaftet oder das Riss-Risiko durch 
die Greifvögel ?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

Hallo Karin und Kirstin, 
natürlich habe Wildvögel auch Krankheiten , aber Hühner laufen zum Beispiel ja auch durch ihren eigenen Kot, und so steckt ein Huhn das Andere an. 
Die vier Hühner, die wir hatten, waren aber ebenfalls geimpft . Aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Gut gehaltene Brieftauben landen eigentlich nirgendwo anders, als auf dem eigenen Taubenschlag, bzw. Dach, oder im eigenen Garten.
Außer, sie sind von einem langen Flug total erschöpft, da landen sie dann auch schon mal mitten in der Torte auf einem Gartentisch.
(Gabs wirklich schon ) 
Reisende Brieftauben müssen immer geimpft werden, und vor dem sogenannten " Einsetzen " wird der Impfausweis kontrolliert . 
Brieftauben werden eben versorgt, wie Hochleistungssportler, selbst das Futter wird genau dosiert und hat verschiedene Zusammensetzungen. 
Bei uns durften auch keine Fremden einfach so auf den Schlag, da gabs dann Überzieher für die Schuhe, denn man weiß ja nie, wo jemand
reingetreten hat. 
Natürlich gab es auch bei uns mal ne kranke Taube, aber die wurde sofort separat gesetzt, und wieder aufgepäppelt.


----------



## misudapi (20. März 2015)

Hallo, 
Jolantha,
du hast das wirklich gut erklärt. Die Sicherheit und Gesunderhaltung der Brieftauben ist den Züchtern wirklich wichtig. 

Karin,
man kann es auch mit Läufern vergleichen. Hochleistungsportlern eben. Da wird auch auf jedes Gramm Essen Einfluss genommen. Auf Bewegung und Gesundheit geachtet. 
Würdest du einen Marathonläufer oder Sprinter ein paar Tage vor den Lauf mit jemanden zusammen bringen der eine Erklältung hat? Oder diesem von einen mit einer frisch "blühenden" Herpesinfektion abknutschen lassen?
Diese Krankheiten sind nicht tötlich, aber sie schwächen! Die Höchstleistung ist dann dahin.
Aber du hast Recht wenn du fragt warum die Krähen aufs Dach dürfen.
a.) sie "schitten" eh aufs Dach.
b.) die sollen erst dann kommen, wenn unsere Tauben wieder im Schlag sind, also haben sie keinen direkten Kontakt.
c.) sie sollen sich *so* wohl fühlen, das sie die Raubvögel während der schwächsten Entwicklungphase der Jungtiere beim Kennenlernen der Heimat verteidigen. Trifft auch zufällig bei uns mit deren eigenen Nestbau  und Jungenaufzucht überein.

Kirstin,
beim Impfen werden die Tiere mit den Infektionen in Kontakt gebracht, also wird* das Immunsythem heraus gefordert! Nicht unterfordert.*
Wie beim Menschen!
Da wir diese "Marathonläufer" haben müßen diese auch über Nacht  den natürlichen, äußeren Einflüssen standhalten.
Also nichts künstlich steril oder abgeschottet. Tauben die nur unter diesen Bedinnungen Preise erreichen würden, wären auch für die Weiterzucht nicht geeignet.
Das Ganze soll ja auch noch Spaß machen.

Übrigens das war am Mittwoch Taube Nummer 4 gewesen. Und die Krähen wollen immer noch nicht an die Futterschale.

Gruß Susanne


----------



## bekamax (20. März 2015)

Hallo Anna und Susanne,

danke für eure Erklärungen. Ich habe mir Kirstins Fotos von ihren Hühnern angesehen. Die Tiere haben reichlichst Auslauf und sehen sowas von gesund aus... Warum, Susanne, gehst du davon aus, dass Hühner krank wären? 





misudapi schrieb:


> Würdest du einen Marathonläufer oder Sprinter ein paar Tage vor den Lauf mit jemanden zusammen bringen der eine Erklältung hat? Oder diesem von einen mit einer frisch "blühenden" Herpesinfektion abknutschen lassen?



Außerdem war mein Gedanke, dass der Gesundheitszustand von Hühnern kontrollierbar ist, der von wildlebenden Tieren aber nicht.


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2015)

bekamax schrieb:


> Die Tiere haben reichlichst Auslauf und sehen sowas von gesund aus



Natürlich sehen die Hühner gesund aus, es geht keiner davon aus, daß sie krank sind. 
Sie könnten aber z. B. Überträger sein, und sind selbst mittlerweile immun. 
Ich sage, sie könnten !! Müssen aber nicht . 
Selbst eine fremde Brieftaube, ein sogenannter " Zuflieger " wird sofort separat gesetzt, ohne Kontakt zu den eigenen Tauben, da diese
Taube krank sein könnte. Man weiß ja nicht, wie lange sie schon unterwegs war, und wo sie her kommt. 
Man geht immer von Eventualitäten aus, um die eigenen Tiere zu schützen .


----------



## bekamax (21. März 2015)

Wow. Ich hätte NIE gedacht, wie schwierig Brieftaubenzucht ist.
Wieder etwas dazugelernt! Danke euch!


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2015)

Gebraten mit Mett gefüllt, erfüllen sie sogar noch einen leckeren Zweck


----------

